# Lepitor, Relacor, CortiSlim, Estraven, ENOUGH!



## LEFSElover (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate these commercials and can't believe any time the tube is on, I have to be inundated with them.  I think there ought to be something we can do to cut their amount of times on the tube in half.

Sorry but I've seen 3 of them already this early morning and I just had to vent! :twisted:    :x


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

LEFSElover, I agree 100% with you! I can't turn on the TV without seeing at least one of those commercials in the first 5 minutes!! I'm just glad they don't have them on the Disney channels which is what my kids watch most of the time. I mean come on, there are just some things I don't care to know about. What makes it even worse is that last Wednesday night we went to Subway for supper & they have a TV in there. Wel, a commercial for Cialis(sp?) came on & my son blurted out "Mama what's an erection?" in front of the whole resturant! I wanted to crawl under the table, but I just told him that we would talk about it when we got home. Luckly he dropped the subject right then & hasen't asked about it since.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 16, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> LEFSElover, I agree 100% with you! I can't turn on the TV without seeing at least one of those commercials in the first 5 minutes!! I'm just glad they don't have them on the Disney channels which is what my kids watch most of the time. I mean come on, there are just some things I don't care to know about. What makes it even worse is that last Wednesday night we went to Subway for supper & they have a TV in there. Wel, a commercial for Cialis(sp?) came on & my son blurted out "Mama what's an erection?" in front of the whole resturant! I wanted to crawl under the table, but I just told him that we would talk about it when we got home. Luckly he dropped the subject right then & hasen't asked about it since.



I'm with you.  Like our kids need to hear about or know about penial disfunction.  aarrrrrrrrrgh! :x


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2005)

YEP!


----------



## Claire (Aug 15, 2005)

What a laugh! Now nothing is safe. Ouch. Glad I decided to skip having kids, because I wouldn't want to have to explain the past 20 years to a child. As it is, a 20-something nephew calls for advice, and we do well .... but it ain't easy.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 15, 2005)

What are these products????? I gather they aren't for cookies lol. Thank goodness we don't have them here! I get embarrassed enough at tampon adds.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 15, 2005)

We don't have them in the UK, either - but give it time..... where the US leads.....


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 15, 2005)

PeppA can't stand the commercials for Cialis (and other similar products).

I remember, as a kid, I'd be watching my afternoon cartoons before my parents came home from work.  Back then, Cherrios was running some animated commercials, in black-and-white.  They would have one of those commercials at every commercial break, sometimes two.  I got to the point that I couldn't stand it.  Since then, I haven't really found any commercials that I don't like, but then, I usually tune those out anyway.

Honestly, I think the only we, as the viewing public, can do, is for everyone to buy a DVR or TIVO, record the programs we want to watch, then watch them later, and skip all the commercials.  It'll save on time, for sure.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2005)

Prescription medicine commercials can be obnoxious.  I guess they expect you to go tell your doctor what medications he should be prescribing for you based on TV ads.  They must love that.

SO and I make fun of them.  Next time you see an ad, listen to all the warnings and listing of side effects required by the FDA.  It's enough to make you laugh.


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2005)

I hate these too. The ones I hate the most though are the ones that do not even tell you what the drug is for. They expect you to call your doctor and tell him you need to go on XYZ without even knowing what it is supposed to treat. They cater to the hypocondriacts who just need to have all these meds regardless of what they are supposed to do.


----------



## licia (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't remember which commercial it is (I hate them all), but the woman who acts like she is in the middle of a seduction and says "when he wants it" - I could slap her.  I always turn the sound off if I'm near or go to another channel (probably has the same commercial there, tool) When they first started advertising Viagra, my gs was about 3.  He had seen the commercial one day and asked my dh "Papa, do you need some Viagra?" I suppose he thought papa wasn't as happy as the guy who took it.


----------



## middie (Aug 15, 2005)

i can't stand them either. the one i really hate is for valtrex.
okay i'm not the one with them so why do i have to be bombarded
with commecials for it ?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 15, 2005)

I hope eventually they are barred from TV just like cigarette and alcohol commercials.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 15, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Next time you see an ad, listen to all the warnings and listing of side effects required by the FDA. It's enough to make you laugh.


It's the _way_ they list the side effects that is so hilarious.  They make them sound good!  lol  

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 15, 2005)

Diarrhea, vomiting, headaches, stroke, high blood pressure, heart attack, kidney failure, liver failure - - - - - BUT you will look maaaavelous daaaaaaaaling!!!!!


----------



## bknox (Aug 15, 2005)

How about it. "You may have a heart attach" for using our drug but your sinuses will be clear. I agree. My family makes fun of these commercials all the time. Anybody remember "Happy Fun Ball" from Saturday Night Live. Life imitating art?

E mail is no better. By the time I get through all the crap I do not know whether to refinance my house, go back to school or help some Nigerian Ex Head of State move a couple million dollars out of the country. Hahahahahhahahah!

Bryan


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> ...or help some Nigerian Ex Head of State move a couple million dollars out of the country. Hahahahahhahahah!Bryan


 
I saw a new clip a while ago about some sad sack who fell for that and was taken for $25,000.


----------



## bknox (Aug 15, 2005)

Commonly known as the Nigerian Scam. There was a lady last year who lost 2 mil. of somebody elses money. I wanted to open a web site called Ex Nigerian Heads of State and give advice, for a fee, to Nigerian Heads of State on how to not get killed and keep their money. I was thinking of charging 10 k for Nigerian Heads of State and 5 k for their widowed wives. My company will not let me. I though it would be funny.

Bryan


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 15, 2005)

They send lots of people to jail for selling Drugs ,But they are pushing them on the tube ! go figure  

They get rid of Monuments in our parks and in front of our public buildings, Because someone is "Offended" but they put these ads on tv, Does that "Offend" anyone ?  Talk about double standards  !


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 15, 2005)

Only vocal minorities are allowed to be offended Maidrite! Thats how it seems here anyway. 
I can't believe the US has adds for prescription medication- wow we are backward here lol.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 15, 2005)

the drug thing isn't quite as bad as the personal hygene stuff .


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 23, 2005)

*well, I think they're just expecting too much from us*

It seems like every time I turn the tube on, I have to hear the stupid repetitive commercials for all of those prescription meds that I am simply sick of. And yeh, when they say side effects may include the following blah blah blah, sheesh, why don't they just say 'the end could be very near if you take these'? I really feel as though we're being hit over the head with no option except to change the channel.  I don't like being made to do that when I'm in the middle of a show I'm watching, just to relieve myself of these intrusive adds.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

Commercials are what the MUTE button was
made for.


----------



## The Z (Aug 23, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I hope eventually they are barred from TV just like cigarette and alcohol commercials.


 
Alcohol commercials are barred?  LOL... I guess I missed that memo.

mrsmac - - not only are the prescription medications, but they're prescription medications for "adult male, ummm _disfunction_" (if ya get my drift).


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> Alcohol commercials are barred? LOL... I guess I missed that memo...


 
In the US, you won't see hard liquor ads on TV.  Beer and wine ads are still shown.  

Actually, the restriction of booze ads is voluntary rather than government mandated so they could start advertising if they chose.  The industry stopped advertising as a socially responsible action.  You don't see that often enough.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 24, 2005)

Just want to say, I've read every post in this thread and it's given me a good chuckle. Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 24, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I hope eventually they are barred from TV just like cigarette and alcohol commercials.


Cigarette companies still advertise on TV.  They just do it in the guise of trying to prevent kids from smoking.  Have you ever paid attention to those ads?  They make smoking sound appealing to kids.  

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> Alcohol commercials are barred?  LOL... I guess I missed that memo.
> 
> mrsmac - - not only are the prescription medications, but they're prescription medications for "adult male, ummm _disfunction_" (if ya get my drift).



YUK!!! On TV?? I hope we never get them! 
We do have all alcohol adds including spirits but the beer ones are usually really funny.


----------

